# Canadian Army Journal Vol 8, No 2



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Sep 2005)

Volume 8, No 2 is now out:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/main.asp?view=more&issueID=34

Or the much requested full journal in one file:
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/documents/vol_08/iss_2/CAJ_vol8.2_full_e.pdf

Nice work!


----------

